# AlQueda convention takes anti-terrorist precautions



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

Here's an interesting link:

http://www.theonion.com/news/index.php?issue=4038


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

:lol: :hurah: :rolling:



Spoiler



The al-Qaeda International Convention will open Friday with a keynote speech from Zell Miller, the Democratic senator from Georgia who raised hackles by throwing his support behind al-Qaeda during this year's election.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

For some reason, I've yet to find the Onion amusing.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

try this one then

http://maddox.xmission.com/


----------

